# 500fsb 1:1 Ddr2 Club!!!



## SonDa5 (Apr 12, 2009)

*500mhz "BUS SPEED" 1:1 Ddr2 Club!!!*

Post your CPUZ links or screen shots along with any other impressive memory benchmark feats.
Also please post the brand of DDR2 that you are using (e.g. PC28500 Corsair Dominator 2x2GB)


Has to be DDR2 and must be a using a 1:1 memory ratio with the *bus speed* set to 500mhz.


With 1:1 400:800 ratio the PC28500 Patriot Vipers were able to reach 5-5-5-12 low latency with my Q9550@4.25 GHZ.


Verification:

Wprime of 9.6 secondsSome CPUz, GPUz, and Wprime links to verify my score of 9.6 seconds.

http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=2619

System specs verification with CPUZ and GPUZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545184

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fcwhx/

Memtest86x pass












*MEMBERS*


----------



## infrared (Apr 12, 2009)

No offence but I don't understand how 500mhz 1:1 is impressive.

Although considering the low clocks and loose timings, you seem to be getting good performance out of your memory there. Try 5-4-4-12, your ram should be capable of it at 2.0v-2.1v.

IMO you're better off using a divider to clock the ram higher. Set the fsb strap to 333MHz, and set a 5:6 or 4:5 divider. Your ram's rated to 1066mhz, so 1100+ should be attainable


----------



## Weer (Apr 12, 2009)

Are we back in 2006?

Quad core, let alone i7 made 2Ghz FSB a thing of the past.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Listen guys.

To be members of this club you have to be able to use a 1:1 memory to FSB ratio with a FSB of 500 mhz at least.

If your machines can do this then great! Join in! 

This is an example of the wrong FSB settings.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the actual "bus speed" that  will determine if you qualify to be in this club.

I'm not talking about the "Rated FSB".


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

infrared said:


> IMO you're better off using a divider to clock the ram higher. Set the fsb strap to 333MHz, and set a 5:6 or 4:5 divider. Your ram's rated to 1066mhz, so 1100+ should be attainable




I'll try the 5-4-4-12 setting on the RAM.


It's extremely difficult to get PC8500 ram to post with a 1:1 ratio at 500FSB let alone 1066mhz.

That is what makes this challenge so difficult.

If I  used a FSB strap of 333mhz it would be way below the 500 "strap" standard that distinguishes this club.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> I'll try the 5-4-4-12 setting on the RAM.
> 
> 
> It's extremely difficult to get PC8500 ram to post with a 1:1 ratio at 500FSB let alone 1066mhz.
> ...



I think you missed the point that he was trying to make.
@ 500 FSB 1:1 isnt that much of a challenge. I have a Blood Iron, E6400 and a set of 667MHz ram that can accomplish this. The point was to start with a 333 strap but use a divider that allows even more MHz out of the ram.

Your thoughts on the ram posting at 500 1:1 is the issue. It really has nothing to do with the ram. Its more in the NB and the FSB limitation of the CPU itself.

I have heard instances where different dividers are more stable and produce better ram speed than 1:1 (play around with this). This in turn makes it less stressful on the NB an may allow you to actually push past 500.

Said 667MHz ram actually posts at 1300MHz when I dont use a 1:1 divider.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 13, 2009)

i would like to see that, no matter what you do with dividers, the latency can go down but the bandwidth should never go above 1:1 ratio.

well, provided your on something with that kind of a limitation, a64 and i7 don't have that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

Like to see what?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Said 667MHz ram actually posts at 1300MHz when I dont use a 1:1 divider.



Sweet.

Well you are welcome to join this club if your machine meets the standards. 


It's not that I don't understand how memory ratios and bus speed and cpu multipliers work.

This is all about DDR2 at effectve *BUS SPEED*@500mhz.

Post your CPUZ image and verification link and you are in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

Dont have a verification link, just a screenie of when I was running it for benches. Altho these clocks were used to compete in forum wars (Winter Wars) about 15 months or so ago. Ran all the benches they threw at us...Super Pi, Sciencemark, 05 and 06, as well as a few others.






I will be back with the ram posting in a sec, I need to see if the post has all the info you want to look at.

This explains my point with the ram running higher with a different strap and divider. I could never hit over 1042MHz 1:1 because my CPU stopped clocking at 521FSB.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=821906&postcount=305


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

500 FSB right on the money. 

Well done!!!

Now that you are in this club you will have to teach the members how to tweak as well as you.

Amazing 4-4-4-8 timings you have.


I'm running 2x2GB sticks so it's a little hard for my sticks to fire up as fast as yours. I'm working on it though.

Thanks for joining.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 13, 2009)

My ram was running at 500/1:1 on my 4ghz screenie,but it will also do this too,only ay 6.6.6 and 3:4 thoguh.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Dont have a verification link, just a screenie of when I was running it for benches. Altho these clocks were used to compete in forum wars (Winter Wars) about 15 months or so ago. Ran all the benches they threw at us...Super Pi, Sciencemark, 05 and 06, as well as a few others.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/blood_iron_500fsb.jpg
> 
> ...



isnt 1,6 v littel much


----------



## crtecha (Apr 13, 2009)

what up sunda5 nice work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> isnt 1,6 v littel much



Not with windows open with an Ohio winter. I wouldnt run it there all the time, but it was safe enough to bench it for about 2-3 hours.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 13, 2009)

gotta love midwest winters.  I've been known to sit in my parka with a hat in gloves to get the clock I want


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

tigger said:


> My ram was running at 500/1:1 on my 4ghz screenie,but it will also do this too,only ay 6.6.6 and 3:4 thoguh.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/1200.jpg





Not quite there. Once you get the 1:1 Ratio with 500 bus speed you are golden.


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm still not sure what the challenge is lol. I can get you a screenie of 550mhz+ 1:1 if you like! 

My point earlier was that you can achieve better performance by using a divider and clocking the ram higher. Also 'FSB strap' is not 'FSB'. It effects available memory dividers and performance.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

crtecha said:


> what up sunda5 nice work.



Thanks.  

Tweaking the FSB is necessary when you have a CPU or MB that has few multipliers.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

infrared said:


> I'm still not sure what the challenge is lol. I can get you a screenie of 550mhz+ 1:1 if you like!
> 
> My point earlier was that you can achieve better performance by using a divider and clocking the ram higher. Also 'FSB strap' is not 'FSB'. It effects available memory dividers and performance.



I changed the title of the thread to make it more clear.


All about the 500 BUS SPEED DDR2 with a 1:1 divider.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2009)

There ya go,heres my 500 1:1 screenie.


----------



## exon1 (Apr 14, 2009)

1:1 here ^^


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> There ya go,heres my 500 1:1 screenie.





Congrats.

I'll update the members list in a few days.


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2009)

Here we go 

I got a much higher Write speed in everest than normal, the read and copy are about the same as 485mhz 4:5 (1165mhz ram) and the latency believe it or not is higher. Also memset says the performance level is 8, normally running a 4:5 divider i can get it down to 6 but it won't boot lower than 8 1:1.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546798


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

infrared said:


> Here we go



Congrats!!!! 

What kind of RAM did you use?


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks,

They are the G.Skill PI's PC2-8800 4GB kit. They're good for 1175mhz, but the board was the limiting factor running at 550mhz 1:1.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

too bad you dont live closer infrared, I'd let ya come over and use the loop and my E8600 and see what all that love could really get ya!


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

infrared said:


> Thanks,
> 
> They are the G.Skill PI's PC2-8800 4GB kit. They're good for 1175mhz, but the board was the limiting factor running at 550mhz 1:1.





Thanks! 

I ordered the exact same ram last week from NewEgg and hope to receive it today. 

This RAM could take my Q9550 to 4.5 GHZ and put my 3dMark06 benchmark with 2xHD4850s in Xfire over 24,000 benchmarks!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

It isnt your ram! You have ram rated to 1066 and you are only at 1000. there is room in those sticks left, either your NB or the CPU is limiting your clocks at this point.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

infrared said:


> Thanks,
> 
> They are the G.Skill PI's PC2-8800 4GB kit. They're good for 1175mhz, but the board was the limiting factor running at 550mhz 1:1.





sneekypeet said:


> It isnt your ram! You have ram rated to 1066 and you are only at 1000. there is room in those sticks left, either your NB or the CPU is limiting your clocks at this point.



I'm hoping part of the problem is the RAM.

I can set up the ViperRAM to better performance than the Dominator RAM can handle.
It's more stable.

So i think an important variable is the type of the RAM.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

Could well be the type of ram the board chooses to play well with. There is always hope!

What are these Patriot Vipers you speak of? Size of the kit? Link if possible?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Could well be the type of ram the board chooses to play well with. There is always hope!
> 
> What are these Patriot Vipers you speak of? Size of the kit? Link if possible?





It's all in the start of this thread. 

Patriot Viper Extreme Performance PC28500 2x2GB.

They can be had for much less money that the G. Skills or the Dominator.

I think the G. Skill PC28800 2x2GB set  are the best for the money.
though.

I'll soon find out when I get  em.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

Well if you plan on getting rid of the Vipers hit me up via PM with a price please. Never used Pat's and I always heard they make love to DFI motherboards.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Well if you plan on getting rid of the Vipers hit me up via PM with a price please. Never used Pat's and I always heard they make love to DFI motherboards.



With rebates you can get these for around $40 brand new.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220315

Great memory.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

not a big fan of MIR's. thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 16, 2009)

Received the G. Skill PC28800 today.

It's the replacement for the Patriot Viper PC28500.

Stuck it in with the fastest Low CAS settings i could get on the Vipers. 4-4-3-11.
Ran MemTest86x on it and they passed.  That was a good sign. I then adjusted 4-4-3-10, this setting would cause my system to crash with the Vipers.  
The G. Skill took the settings like champs. Right now they are at 30% complete pass with MemTest86x without any errors.  I'm pleased. 

G. Skill PC28800>Patriot Viper Extreme PC8500>Corsair Dominator PC8500 in my "RIG".


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 16, 2009)

A few screen shots of my first night with the G. Skill Pi  PC28800.

3 runs on MemTest86 Pass with no errors@ 1:1 divider 400:800 effective 848mhz 
@ 4-4-3-10.   










DFI P45 T2RS JR is hot 4 Pi.


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

does this count


----------



## infrared (Apr 16, 2009)

You b**rd! Cant have you out-doing me on every thread 

Hopefully I'll be getting some Axeram 1200 sticks soon, then i can try to catch ya.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> does this count
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/EVEREST980.jpg



I would say it does....didnt say you couldn't go over 500 @ 1:1. Congrats on some nice work as well!


@ sonda
They were Crucial Ballistix Tracers. 4 X1GB of PC2 6400 on my run in the scoring list. The 2 X 512 kit was the 1300MHz kit in the link, not the 500 screenie


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

infrared said:


> You b**rd! Cant have you out-doing me on every thread
> 
> Hopefully I'll be getting some Axeram 1200 sticks soon, then i can try to catch ya.



catch me if you can


----------



## exon1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Can I join the club? =x
CPUz:





RAMs:
http://newgskill.web-bi.net/bbs/vie...&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=105

More info in the sig ;x


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Not with windows open with an Ohio winter. I wouldnt run it there all the time, but it was safe enough to bench it for about 2-3 hours.



Glad to see that I`m not the only one to use winter cooling.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2009)

will it be over if u lower the multiplier on our processor and your menory still running 500mhz?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 20, 2009)

if it gets cold enough Im going to push for Damultas %.0GHz club on air.

4.5GHz 9 X 500 1:1 with 4 X 1GB Gskill PC6400's


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 20, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> will it be over if u lower the multiplier on our processor and your menory still running 500mhz?





Have to use a 1:1 divider for your memory with your Bus speed no lower than 500 mhz. 
Good luck.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 20, 2009)

exon1 said:


> Can I join the club? =x
> CPUz:
> 
> 
> ...



Post a screen shot of your memory divider or a link to verification of CPUZ WEB site.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if it gets cold enough Im going to push for Damultas %.0GHz club on air.
> 
> 4.5GHz 9 X 500 1:1 with 4 X 1GB Gskill PC6400's



E8600 is fast.


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 27, 2009)

ssup good fellas,
if i say.. promise to post a 500fsb.. will any of you promise to help me out to get my p5q pro up to 533???
me gots e8400 and corsair xms2 1066 5 5 5 15

power to da clockers

peace


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2009)

Drop the multi on the CPU to 6X add a bit of NB voltage and see how far the bus goes. 533 X 6 is just under 3.2GHz so you should be able to keep the CPU voltage low or at stock. Then once you confirm stability, raise the multi to a level where the CPU volts vs clockspeed has a good mix, dont forget about the half multi's.


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 27, 2009)

im not that of a noob to ocing 
im just reeealy hustling here..
ive managed to boot the system on 533 fsb even with multi of 9, its just not entering vista
playing with skews helped me get there.. but what is the next step?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2009)

Loads of Voltage and at least a waterloop.

I can run 4.5GHz at 1.39V in windows, and it is stable, but to try to get 4.75GHz to windows was out of reach for me, on my air cooler. I had 1.5V in her and all sorts of NB and VTT volts, still no joy all the way into windows, but I got closer and closer as I added more volts. Just wasnt in the cards for me.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Birowsky (Apr 27, 2009)

DOM, you gotta give me some bios settings on how you did that


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

or not


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

what mobo do you have ?


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

p5q pro
e8400 e0
corsair xms2 1066 cl5

max i can get is 500fsb by tweaking the skews and lotta voltage, but i really need to get to the magic 533

thx a million in advance!


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

well i really dont know anything from the Asus side might wanna ask these guys here The ASUS P45 Owner's Club


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

sure, good idea, but, do you mind sharing the (by your consideration) most important tweak??
i mean.. 625?? thats nutz


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

the ref. volts and the 

CPU Clock Drive 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive 800mV
CPU Clock Skew  50ps
MCH Clock Skew 50ps

and was on 1.5v on the mch


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

thx doode
only 50ps skews..
i had to do 100; 400ps combination to get to 500


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

DOM you are in. 

That is fast DDR2.

Great job.


----------



## Birowsky (May 2, 2009)

yah, thats just nutzy
however, do any of you know any technical paper and/or article on overclocking?


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2009)

This is not 500 1:1... but If i did 500 1:1 I would get lower performance... for some reason my board LOVES 433 FSB 1:1 with tight timings... and anything around it... as soon as I hit 450, performance drops off -  there must be some MCH timings that the Bios is hiding from me.






Anyone else experience this on their boards?  Also, do you guys run 500FSB 24/7?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> This is not 500 1:1... but If i did 500 1:1 I would get lower performance... for some reason my board LOVES 433 FSB 1:1 with tight timings... and anything around it... as soon as I hit 450, performance drops off -  there must be some MCH timings that the Bios is hiding from me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090501/Untitled376.jpg
> 
> Anyone else experience this on their boards?  Also, do you guys run 500FSB 24/7?



I did until I noticed L4D and COD were crashing, everything 10+ hours OCCT/memtest86+ stable, I just turned it back, and Im messing around in the 430 range myself right now.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> This is not 500 1:1... but If i did 500 1:1 I would get lower performance... for some reason my board LOVES 433 FSB 1:1 with tight timings... and anything around it... as soon as I hit 450, performance drops off -  there must be some MCH timings that the Bios is hiding from me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090501/Untitled376.jpg
> 
> Anyone else experience this on their boards?  Also, do you guys run 500FSB 24/7?



I don't. It's just a stepping stone for learning how to OC to reach higher CPU speeds for benchmarking.

It's also a good test to measure DDR2 stability. 

It's fun to do....


----------



## exon1 (May 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Post a screen shot of your memory divider or a link to verification of CPUZ WEB site.



That's in my signature xD


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

exon1 said:


> That's in my signature xD




Good job. You are in.  



P45 chipset seems to do very well at high FSB speeds. I wouldn't doubt your machine could do a 5GHZ run with a faster CPU (Like E8500 or E8600).


----------



## Birowsky (May 2, 2009)

or maybe e8500 :]


----------



## exon1 (May 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Good job. You are in.
> 
> 
> 
> P45 chipset seems to do very well at high FSB speeds. I wouldn't doubt your machine could do a 5GHZ run with a faster CPU (Like E8500 or E8500).



Oh well, I don't think that my cooler can keep up with the e8x00... But that is going to be my next CPU, probably the next year (unless games get to work better on 4 cores). At the moment I'll try find out what should I do with my RAMs, since they are not -stable- (they have never given me a single problem, but they won't get thru 2 minutes of orthos).
I hope I get to find some way to get them completly stable... (cheap PC2-6400 OC'ed ;x I should have bought some PC2-8000).

Anyhow... yay! ^^


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2009)

exon1 said:


> Oh well, I don't think that my cooler can keep up with the e8x00... But that is going to be my next CPU, probably the next year (unless games get to work better on 4 cores). At the moment I'll try find out what should I do with my RAMs, since they are not -stable- (they have never given me a single problem, but they won't get thru 2 minutes of orthos).
> I hope I get to find some way to get them completly stable... (cheap PC2-6400 OC'ed ;x I should have bought some PC2-8000).
> 
> Anyhow... yay! ^^





Your RAM is hardly "cheap".

I'd say you have a golden set of DDR2.


----------



## infrared (May 16, 2009)

Wooo, finally figured out which setting was causing my mobo to crap out at 550+... Changed the NB GTL reference voltage to .61x and hey presto!






CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=567759

No records set since it's too warm here to do a 5GHz+ run... FSB is limited by the ram here, unfortunatly the only set of 1200+mhz capable ram is in my little brother's computer at the moment.

Running 563mhz FSB with ram 1:1 as my new 24/7 clocks now. Ram at 1126mhz 1.8v


----------



## infrared (May 17, 2009)

600MHZ FSB 1:1 

Limited by the ram again, these are my old supertalents, but the slower of the 4 because the faster ones are frazzled =/ I don't think the board will go much faster unless I spend hours messing with the CPU and NB clock skews.






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=567924

I didn't do a superpi run because it's too warm to crank the CPU up. If i get cooler day I'll set an 8.5x multi to give me 5.1ghz. Should be a killer combo with 1200mhz 1:1 ram


----------



## SonDa5 (May 19, 2009)

I'm loving my G. Skill Pi 8800 DDR2. At around 1.9 volts it is smooth@500 FSB.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2009)

for 2days ago or something i just took and set my fsb 1:1 and testing it out and it's working good, just too said i can't get my E8400 to run 4ghz at the moment, but hope that comes later 








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=632429


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 9, 2009)

520MHZ FSB 1:1


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 31, 2009)

DOM said:


> catch me if you can



he may not catch you...but I will on his behalf...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice,but why not run your chip at 450x10?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2009)

You can count me in. This was done on a DFI P35 Dark with a Single OCZ Gold 1GB 800 5-5-5-15. Dram voltages were set to 2.1v.


----------

